# Verfügbarkeit der 2011er Radon Modelle



## Radon-Bikes (17. März 2011)

Hier die aktuellsten Termine bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit unserer 2011er Modelle:

*Hardtails*
ZR Team 5.0, 6.0, 7.0: KW 15
ZR Race 6.0: KW 15
ZR Race 7.0: KW 12
ZR Race 8.0: KW 13
Black Sin 6.0,8.0: KW 18
ZR Lady 5.0: KW 11
Zr Lady 6.0: KW 14
*Fullies*
Stage Diva: KW 24
Slide AM 6.0, 7.0: KW 17
Slide AM 9.0: KW 19
Slide ED 7.0, 8.0: KW 18
Skeen 7.0, 8.0, 9.0: KW 18
Skeen Carbon 8.0: KW 14
Stage 5.0: KW 15
Stage 6.0: KW 18
*Racebikes*
R1 4.0: KW 12
R1 5.0, 6.0: KW 16
*Crossbikes*
Scart 6.0, 7.0, 9.0: KW 16
Scart 10.0; KW 20
*Trekkingbikes*
TLS 6.0,7.0, 9.0: KW 23

TCS 6.0: KW 13
TCS 7.0:KW 17
TCS 9.0: KW 13
TCS 9.0 (weiss): KW 17
Sunset: KW 20



Sobald wir weitere Info´s zu anderen Rädern haben werden wir diese nachtragen...


----------



## Haraldus (17. März 2011)

Hallo,

danke für das Update.
Um das Warten zu verkürzen, welche Änderungen der Slide ED, gegenüber den aktuell auf der Radon Home Page gezeigten, werden die 2011er Modelle aufweisen?

Danke,

Haraldus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (17. März 2011)

Spitzenklasse!

Danke für die Infos. Noch mehr interessieren uns natürlich die realen Ausstattungen und was ggf. an den Rahmen verändert wurde.
Wenn ihr die noch nachschieben könntet, wäre das supi.

Vielen Dank im voraus...


----------



## OliK68 (17. März 2011)

Hallo,

Interessant wÃ¤re auch zu wissen, wie sich die Preise gestallten und ob die Modelle dann auch wieder in WeiÃ erhÃ¤ltlich sind.

Frage an die Slide AM 20â Besitzer, die in den letzen BeitrÃ¤gen Ã¼ber die GrÃ¶Ãenfrage 18â oder 20â diskutiert haben. Seid ihr glÃ¼cklich mit eurer Entscheidung. 
Bin 1,80 groÃ mit einer SchrittlÃ¤nge von 86,5cm und tendiere ebenfalls mittlerweile zu 20â, fahre sportlich, mÃ¶chte aber nicht zu gedrungen sitzen. Liege ich da mit 20â richtig?

Danke
GruÃ
Oliver


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2011)

Hallo, 

fahre selbst auch ein 20", bin 1,83cm groß, Schrittlänge um die 86cm, komme mit den 20" super klar, hab allerdings nen kürzeren Vorbau montiert, ist mir persönlich deutlich angenehmer und bekomme auch keine Rückenschmerzen.  


Viele Grüße,


----------



## Kesaro (17. März 2011)

Die Rahmen müssten ja zumindest bei den Slide Forseasonmodellen gleich sein.


----------



## Bench (17. März 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Die Rahmen müssten ja zumindest bei den Slide Forseasonmodellen gleich sein.



hoffe nicht, die Foreseason hatten offene Schaltzugverlegung unter der Kettenstrebe. Bei den 2011er wird beworben, dass *alle* Züge geschlossen verlegt sind.

Ich hoffe irgendwann werden die auch im Rahmen verlegt, wie Canyon.


----------



## greg12 (17. März 2011)

nein werden sie nicht. wenn man das slide im mountainbike test genauer betrachtet erkennt man, das sich an der verlegung der züge nix geändert hat. beim getesteten slide 9.0 weicht einzig die ausstattung vom foreseason modell ab. was erstaunlich und zugleich unglubwürdig erscheint in dem test ist das gesamtgewicht von 12,2kg für das 18" modell inkl. reverb stütze. kann meiner ansicht nach nicht sein, unterscheidet sich das slide 9.0 vom foreseason nur durch detail und hat sogar die schwereren reifen montiert. (nn nic immerhin +260g, reverb +300g, andere teile sicher nicht merkbar leichter) also wo sollen da -200g gegenüber dem foreseason rauskommen. hat jemand eine idee dazu??


----------



## hakunin (17. März 2011)

Wird es aber möglich sein, die Slide AM und ED schon beim Garda Bike Festival zu testen?


----------



## Crissi (18. März 2011)

Hi Radon,

Eure Modelpolitik ist und bleibt undurchsichtig.

- Was ist mit dem Stage 7.0? AUf der Radonseite steht Lieferbar März 2011. Hier wirds garnicht erwähnt.

- Was ist ein Stage Diva.... wird auf der Radonseite garnicht erwähnt.

- Was ist aus dem Swoop geworden??

- Welche Austattung haben die 2011er Slides??


Genauso ists bei Rennrädern:

- Auf der Radonseite gibts überhaupt keine 2011 R1er??!! Hier werden R1 4.0 und 5.0 erwähnt, wie sieht denn die Ausstattung aus?????????

- Das Spire 6.0PF 2011, hier wirds nicht erwänht und bei H&S ist der Artikel nicht *MEHR* vorhanden!

- Das Spire 8.0, auf der Radonseite Lieferbar ab März 2011, aber kein Link in den Shop, hier wirds garnicht erwähnt!

Ich finde diese unterschiedlichen Infos sind sehr verwirrend. Man kann ja garnicht vergleichen weil man nie weiss wie Eure Angebot tatsächlich aussieht oder was zu erwarten ist.

Schade eigentlich!


----------



## OliK68 (18. März 2011)

Hallo Mithras,

danke für die Info.

Ich werde mich gleich mal auf den Weg nach Bonn machen,  habe mir dort ein 20 reservieren lassen.

Schönes Wochenende noch.
OliK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (19. März 2011)

Es sind jetzt zahlreiche 2011er Modelle mit Bildern und Ausstattungsdeteils auf der Radon Bikes HP aufgeführt.

Etwas verwundert bin ich allerdings über den LRS am Skeen 8.0, da ist der DT Swiss M1800 in der Ausstattungsliste aufgeführt und verbaut wurde auf den Fotos der 2010er DT Swiss X1800. 

*Welcher wird an den Kunden ausgeliefert? 
Oder ist es das gleiche Spiel wie mit den Slide Foreseason 8.0 Modellen? *


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. März 2011)

Das Skeen 8.0 2011 wird mit dem DT Swiss M1800 ausgeliefert, da er als einziger von den beiden mit X12 Achsmaß am Hinterrad gebaut wird.

Euer RADON Team


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

die Verfügbarkeitsliste die hier eingestellt wurde ist in der Tat nicht 100% komplett.
Einige Räder fehlen noch. Und sobald diese Info´s da sind, wird diese Liste noch einmal nachgetragen.
Zum anderen bitte ich um Verständnis wenn wir hier nicht näher auf alle Austattungen der einzelnen Räder eingehen können. Da bitte bitten wir einfach nochum ein wenig Geduld. Es werden zur Zeit alle Räder bei uns angelegt (Radon und bike-discount) und die Mitarbeiter arbeiten hier auf hochtouren damit dies baldigst passiert, sodas Ihr diese Info´s direkt über unsere Homepage erfahren könnt.


Euer Radon-Team


----------



## OliK68 (22. März 2011)

Hallo Radon-Bikes,

bezüglich der Beschreibungen zu den Bikes, welche Parts den nun verbaut sind, bin ich ebenfalls etwas enttäuscht.

Bei meinem frisch erworbenen Radon Foreseason 8.0 sind ebenfalls nicht alle Komponenten verbaut wie beschrieben.
Am meiste stört mich aber die Geschichte mit dem Laufradsatz, anstatt des angepriesenen M 1800 wir einfach ein X 1800 verbaut, was mir dummerweise erst Zuhause aufgefallen ist. Nach dem ich dann heute nachgefragt habe, wurde mit gesagt das der X 1800 aber der richtige sei, das könnte man ja auf den Bildern gut ersehen.
Bilder dienen aber in den meisten fällen nur zur Illustration und nicht als Beschreibung, das sollte unter der Rubrik Ausstattung schon richtig beschrieben sein denke ich.

Was nun?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
OliK


----------



## Bench (22. März 2011)

wie schon sehr oft hier besprochen hast du ja dafür eine RLC-Gabel statt der RL, ein X.0 statt dem X.9 und 1070er Kassette und Kette statt den 1050er.

wenn dir der X1800 nicht gefällt, verkauf ihn und kauf dir deinen Wunsch-LRS


----------



## OliK68 (23. März 2011)

Hallo Bench,

dass dieses Thema schon oft angesprochen wurde, habe ich leider erst später gelesen. Radon hatte aber genug Zeit diesen Fehler auf ihrer Seite zu korrigieren, denn nicht jeder liest das Ganze Forum durch. Das mit der Gabel ist ein Plus, da stimme ich Dir zu, aber ob hier X0 oder X9 verbaut wird ist mit eigentlich ziemlich egal, mir geht es eher um die Haltbarkeit und ich habe hier nur bedenken, ob dieser LRS den Belastungen auf Dauer standhält. 

Gruß
OliK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (23. März 2011)

Was ist mit dem Skeen AM 9.0 daß auch in der Mountainbike getestet wurde??? http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-AM-9-0--Sehr-gut--in--MountainBike--03/2011_id_15481_.htm

War bis vor kurzem noch auf der Radon Homepage gelistet für 2999 und Lieferdatum März 2011, ist dort aber jetzt nicht mehr zu finden?!


----------



## Bench (23. März 2011)

Olik, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Inzwischen ist das auch geändert, allerdings überflüssig da das Foreseason ja ausverkauf ist


----------



## Markdierk (23. März 2011)

da haben se wohl ein foreseason in den test geschickt?! mir scheint, dass radon sehr spät dran war mit den modellen dieses jahr, hat radon docha uch teils "falsch" oder noch fehlerhafte bikes zu den tests geschickt.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. März 2011)

Wie wird denn nun die generelle Bestückung der Bikes aussehen. Mich interessiert das Slide 9.0. Wird die in der MB 04/11 zu sehende Austattung verbaut oder war das nur eine Sonderaustattung für den Test. Dann ist der Preis auch für mich iO.

Ich schaue immer intensiver und mitllerweile zählen fast schon nur noch die Details um meine Entscheidung perfekt zu machen.


----------



## Beaumont (24. März 2011)

Tja, mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, Radon schickt gut bestückte Bikes mit gutem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis in die Tests um dort ordentlich Musik zu machen die es aber nie zu kaufen gibt! 
Bestes Beispiel ist das von mir oben gepostete Skeen AM 9.0 vom Mountainbike Test, zu kaufen gibt es diese Version aber anscheinend nicht.
Ist für mich ein riesen Armutszeugnis, andere Hersteller verkaufen auch die Bikes die als offizielle Marktbikes in den Test geschickt werden!!!
Meine bisherigen Anfragen zu diesem Fall bei Radon selbst wurde bis jetzt einmal mit dem Slide AM 9.0 und einmal mit dem normalen Skeen 9.0 abgeblockt. 
Mir hätte das Skeen AM 9.0 sehr zugesagt aber so wirds halt ein anderes Bike..... who cares!

PS.: Die Bike Magazine sollten da meiner Meinung nach mehr drauf achten und nur die Bikes testen, die es danach auch wirklich im Handel zu erwerben gibt!


----------



## 123Luomi (24. März 2011)

Hi schau mal in das Spezifikationenheft, ich meine da ist das drin.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. März 2011)

Das Skeen AM 9.0 ist ein ganz normales Serienbike, wird Ende April erhältlich sein und ist aktuell im Ladenlokal in Bonn auch schon zu sehen.

Nebenbei bemerkt achten die Zeitschriften sehr stark darauf, in ihren Tests nur Serienräder zu testen und beobachten sehr aufmerksam die HPs der verschiedenen Hersteller.

Euer RADON Team


----------



## Beaumont (24. März 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Skeen AM 9.0 ist ein ganz normales Serienbike, wird Ende April erhältlich sein und ist aktuell im Ladenlokal in Bonn auch schon zu sehen.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt achten die Zeitschriften sehr stark darauf, in ihren Tests nur Serienräder zu testen und beobachten sehr aufmerksam die HPs der verschiedenen Hersteller.
> 
> Euer RADON Team



Na endlich mal eine ordentliche Aussage! Danke!
Ist doch nicht so schwer, das Skeen AM 9.0 wird nämlich nirgends, auch nicht in der oben geposteten Liste geführt. Und auf meine direkte Anfrage bei Radon habe ich dazu keine Antwort bekommen.
Nun habe ich aber meine Frage beantwortet und besten Dank dafür!
Meine oben beschriebene Vermutung nehm ich dann natürlich zurück!


----------



## jackz (24. März 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Skeen AM 9.0 ist ein ganz normales Serienbike, wird Ende April erhältlich sein und ist aktuell im Ladenlokal in Bonn auch schon zu sehen.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt achten die Zeitschriften sehr stark darauf, in ihren Tests nur Serienräder zu testen und beobachten sehr aufmerksam die HPs der verschiedenen Hersteller.
> 
> Euer RADON Team



Und wie verhält es sich mit dem in der Mountainbike 4/11 getesteten Slide AM 9.0? Im Magazin sind X.0 Schalthebel, Nobby Nic Reifen und eine (nicht näher spezifizierte) Vario-Sattelstütze bei einem Gesamtgewicht (18", ohne Pedale) von 12,2kg angegeben. In eurem neuen "Spec-Heft" ist nun von X9 Schalthebeln, Rocket Ron Reifen, einer Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und 12,4kg Gesamtgewicht die Rede. Wie erklärt sich das?

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren ein QLT Race, bin weitgehend zufrieden damit und liebäugle nun mit einem Slide AM 9.0, aber offengestanden bewegt mich eure Informationspolitik nicht gerade dazu, mich für das Slide und nicht etwa für ein Canyon, Rose oder Votec zu entscheiden...


----------



## Haraldus (25. März 2011)

> Und wie verhält es sich mit dem in der Mountainbike 4/11 getesteten  Slide AM 9.0? Im Magazin sind X.0 Schalthebel, Nobby Nic Reifen und eine  (nicht näher spezifizierte) Vario-Sattelstütze bei einem Gesamtgewicht  (18", ohne Pedale) von 12,2kg angegeben. In eurem neuen "Spec-Heft" ist  nun von X9 Schalthebeln, Rocket Ron Reifen, einer Thomson Elite  Sattelstütze und 12,4kg Gesamtgewicht die Rede. Wie erklärt sich das?
> 
> Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren ein QLT Race, bin weitgehend zufrieden damit und  liebäugle nun mit einem Slide AM 9.0, aber offengestanden bewegt mich  eure Informationspolitik nicht gerade dazu, mich für das Slide und nicht  etwa für ein Canyon, Rose oder Votec zu entscheiden...


 Das sehe ich auch so. Erst die Sache mit den Felgen, dann ein Test Bike (Slide AM 9.0 mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze) das es so nie zu kaufen gab, jedenfalls habe ich es in den letzten Wochen nicht auf der Radon HP entdecken können (Das Foto in der MB zeigt die versenkbare Sattelstütze, während in eurer  Testzusammenfassung nicht das Test Bike gezeigt wird, sondern eins ohne  Variostütze...) und nun ist der Testsieger Slide AM 9.0 ausverkauft und wohl auch nicht mehr lieferbar, euer HP hüllt sich diesbezüglich ins Schweigen. Ein Blick auf die Koblenzer HP zeigt wie es geht. Es wird dann wohl doch eher ein Nerve AM 140 oder Strive vielleicht auch von YT das Wicked oder Noton, bin mir da auch bezüglich Feder Weg vs. Gewicht noch nicht ganz sicher was ich so brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (25. März 2011)

Der Testsieger AM 9.0 ist nicht ausverkauft sondern noch garnicht lieferbar 
Das Foreseason war ein Vorserienmodell, das nichts mit dem Test zu tun hatte.

Mich wundert eher, dass beim Slide 7.0 der M1800 dabei ist, und beim 8.0 (das natürlich teurer ist) nur der X1800.


----------



## greg12 (25. März 2011)

ich denke mal, dass das gewicht des 9.0 im test nicht stimmen kann. gehen wir mal davon aus, dass radon das 9.0 foreseason richtig gewogen hat (wobei bei den div. angaben auf der hp, dem magazin und der spec list die sich ja durchaus unterscheiden, stellt sich die frage ob radon selbst eigentlich weis wie die räder ausgeliefert werden und was sie wiegen...) können die 12,2 kg nicht richtig sein. immerhin schwerere sattelstütze +300g, schwerere reifen + 240g und trotzdem -200g gesamtgewicht?? wie bitte soll das gehen....
radon nehmt euch beispiel bei der konkurenz mit c... aus k... und versucht doch richtige und vorallem durchgängig gleiche spezifikationen online zu stellen. damit erübrigt sich jegliche diskussion und zeugt von profession. 
alles andere wirkt als würde irgendein praktikant die daten ins web publizieren ohne jegliches hintergrundwissen. das könnte so manchen interessenten verschrecken...


----------



## donprogrammo (25. März 2011)

Ich wette, dass das Gewicht im Test stimmt, zumindest für die dortige Ausstattungt. Die Bike Hefte sind da sehr genau


----------



## DrChef (25. März 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt achten die Zeitschriften sehr stark darauf, in ihren Tests nur Serienräder zu testen und beobachten sehr aufmerksam die HPs der verschiedenen Hersteller.
> 
> Euer RADON Team



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was die Jungs von "Mountain Bike" zu der
tatsächlichen Ausstattung vom Slide 9.0 sagen...
Fuer mich sieht das schon fast nach Vorsatz aus! 
Man gibt ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Bike zum Test, gewinnt diesen und streicht bei der verkauften Version so Kleinigkeiten wie Reverb und X.0-Schalthebel bei gleichem Preis. 
Ob sich da eventl. jemand verkalkuliert hat?

Ich hatte eigentlich auch mit dem Slide 9.0 geliebäugelt, werde mich aber bei so einem Geschäftsgebaren fuer einen der (serioesen) Mitbewerber entscheiden...

P.S. Vielleicht sollte man mal "Mountain Bike" kontaktieren was die so dazu meinen..


----------



## 123Luomi (26. März 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was die Jungs von "Mountain Bike" zu der
> tatsächlichen Ausstattung vom Slide 9.0 sagen...
> Fuer mich sieht das schon fast nach Vorsatz aus!
> Man gibt ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Bike zum Test, gewinnt diesen und streicht bei der verkauften Version so Kleinigkeiten wie Reverb und X.0-Schalthebel bei gleichem Preis.
> ...




Mein Gott, in den anderen Beiträgen ist das doch alles erläutert worden.
Was posten hier für Korintenkacker rum


----------



## hst_trialer (27. März 2011)

Das Slide 9.0 AM wird also x.0 kurbel und schaltwerk dran sein. Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit dabei jeweils die blau akzentuierten Teile zu bekommen?

Schaltwerk , Kurbel

Und bei der Elixir CR würde mir auch die graue am besten gefallen. 

Wenn ihr das machen könnt, habt ihr mit Sicherheit einen Slide 9.0 Abnehmer mehr!


----------



## jackz (27. März 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Mein Gott, in den anderen BeitrÃ¤gen ist das doch alles erlÃ¤utert worden.
> Was posten hier fÃ¼r Korintenkacker rum



Die Sache mit der Reverb ist geklÃ¤rt, obwohl die 200â¬ Aufpreis gegenÃ¼ber der Race Face Evolve etwas hoch wirken. Dass nun offenbar eine Elixir CR (statt wie im von der "Mountain Bike" getesteten Modell einer X.0) und Rocket Ron statt Nobby Nic verbaut sind, mag vielen egal sein. Die Frage nach dem Gewicht ist aber nach wie vor offen. Dabei geht es wohlgemerkt nicht nur darum, ob das Teil jetzt 12,2 oder 12,4kg wiegt, sondern ob es inkl. Reverb und Nobby Nic 12,2 oder mit normaler StÃ¼tze und Rocket Ron 12,4 wiegt. Ist natÃ¼rlich alles Geschmackssache, aber fÃ¼r meine Kaufentscheidung ist das nicht unerheblich.


----------



## 123Luomi (28. März 2011)

jackz schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Reverb ist geklärt, obwohl die 200 Aufpreis gegenüber der Race Face Evolve etwas hoch wirken. Dass nun offenbar eine Elixir CR (statt wie im von der "Mountain Bike" getesteten Modell einer X.0) und Rocket Ron statt Nobby Nic verbaut sind, mag vielen egal sein. Die Frage nach dem Gewicht ist aber nach wie vor offen. Dabei geht es wohlgemerkt nicht nur darum, ob das Teil jetzt 12,2 oder 12,4kg wiegt, sondern ob es inkl. Reverb und Nobby Nic 12,2 oder mit normaler Stütze und Rocket Ron 12,4 wiegt. Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache, aber für meine Kaufentscheidung ist das nicht unerheblich.



Hab mal nachgeschaut, die Reverb kostet 300 und die Thomson 100. Ist doch 200 Differenz. Aus dem Test in der Mountainbike geht aber doch hervor, dass das angegebene Gewicht sich auf die dort getestete Version bezieht. Ich finde das relativ eindeutig.


----------



## jackz (28. März 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgeschaut, die Reverb kostet 300 und die Thomson 100. Ist doch 200 Differenz. Aus dem Test in der Mountainbike geht aber doch hervor, dass das angegebene Gewicht sich auf die dort getestete Version bezieht. Ich finde das relativ eindeutig.



Ja, das mit der Sattelstütze passt schon in etwa, ob man da jetzt 10 oder 20 mehr zahlt, ist egal (zuletzt war von einer Race Face Evolve die Rede, die kostet ca. 50, Thomson Elite gäbe es ab ca. 70, Reverb gibt es um ca. 240).

Dass sich die Gewichtsangabe der Mountainbike auf die dort getestete Version bezieht, scheint mir auch eindeutig. Warten wir einfach mal ab, was in den finalen Specs steht, wenn sie dann endlich erscheinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. März 2011)

Aktualisierung zu den Lieferterminen:

Black Sin 10.0: ab KW 18
Skeen AM 9.0:  ab KW 18
Skeen Carbon 10.0: ab KW 14
Stage 6.6:       ab KW 18
Stage 7.0        ab KW 18
R1 8.0            ab KW 17
Spire 6.0        lieferbar
Spire 8.0        lieferbar

Euer RADON Team


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2011)

@ Radon-Bikes:



hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das Slide 9.0 AM wird also x.0 kurbel und schaltwerk dran sein. Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit dabei jeweils die blau akzentuierten Teile zu bekommen?
> 
> Schaltwerk , Kurbel
> 
> ...



Könnt ihr mir hierzu noch eine Auskunft geben? Wäre mehr als interessant für mich.

Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. März 2011)

@hst trialer: der Umbau auf die blauen XO Teile sollte prinzipiell möglich sein, wäre dann aber ein Fall für das Ladenlokal, da solche Änderungen über den Onlineshop nicht möglich sind...bei Interesse müsstest du dich dann telefonisch oder per Mail in Bonn melden und wir werden einen Weg finden, wie du dein Wunschbike bekommst...


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2011)

Das hört sich sehr gut an. Telefonisch ist mir da auch eh lieber, dann können noch ein paar Details geklärt werden.


----------



## Zhen (29. März 2011)

Ist es auch möglich, ein Slide 6.0  zu erwerben und statt der Formula RX etwa eine Elixir CR verbauen zu lassen, ohne aber wesentlich mehr als die Preisdifferenz zwischen den beiden Bremsen drauflegen zu müssen?
Das ganze Formula-quietsch-rubbel-Desaster würde ich mir und dem support nämlich gerne ersparen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. März 2011)

@Zhen: auch hier gilt: geht nur über das Ladenlokal, zu bezahlen wären der Aufpreis für die gewünschte Bremse und die Umbauarbeiten in der Werkstatt

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toc87 (30. März 2011)

Hallo,

per google bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Es geht um folgendes:

Ich habe vor 15 Tagen das ZR Team 5.0 2011 bestellt. Bei Bestellung wurde das Rad als verfügbar angezeigt, das hat sich auch bis heute nicht geändert. Nungut, in der Bestätigungsmail stand dann als Lieferzeit "7-10 Tage". Nach 10 Tagen habe ich dann noch nichts weiter gehört, so habe ich mich per Online Kontakt gemeldet und den Status der Lieferung erfragt. Leider warte ich jetzt seit 5 Tagen auf eine Reaktion auf meine Anfrage, ohne Ergebnis. 

Nunja, daher habe ich mich im Internet mal erkundigen wollen, ob es anderen Leuten vielleicht genau so geht und was sehe ich: Diesen Thread. Mit Verfübarkeitsangaben von Kalenderwoche 15. Wenn mich nichts irrt, dann haben wir jetzt KW13 und Bei Bestellung war es KW11. Wie kann es denn sein dass das Bike in sämtlichen Größen verfügbar angezeigt wird, mir eine Lieferzeit von 7-10 Tagen versprochen wird und dann, irgendwo versteckt im Internet finde ich Leiferzeitangaben in entfernten KWs?

Was ist denn nun richtig? Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Fahrrad zur neuen Arbeitsstätte fahren, so muss ich mir wohl die ersten Wochen Bahntickets kaufen. Sorry dass ich dafür diesen Thread benutze, aber der offizielle Kontakt meldet sich anscheinend nicht bei mir.


----------



## Quast (31. März 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Habe am Montag 28.3. ein ZR Team Midseason 7.0 bestellt. 18 Zoll ist auch voll verfügbar angezeigt. Die Bestellhotline hat eine Lieferung bis Mitte kommender Woche genannt.
Und nun hier Lieferung KW 15 ????


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. März 2011)

@Quast: dein ZR Team Midseason hat nichts mit der Verfügbarkeitsliste der 2011er Modelle zu tun, dein Bike sollte also wie angekündigt bei dir eintreffen

RADOn Team


----------



## Quast (1. April 2011)

Ja vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. Stimmt natürlich. Die Bezeichnung ist ZR Team Midseason 2011. Wird das noch als 2010er Modell geführt??? Freu mich schon


----------



## toc87 (1. April 2011)

Liebes RADON Team,

ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn Ihr mir auch antworten könntet. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Quast (2. April 2011)

Suppi. ZR Team Midseason ist schon heute früh hier angekommen. Bike OK. Ordentlich verpackt. Vielen Dank.
Hab alles zusammengebaut. Gleich geht es auf die erste Ausfahrt. 
Geo is genau so wie ich es haben will und so hab ich mir das auch gedacht.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. April 2011)

Jetzt ist das Slideo 9.0 doch erst ab Juni erhätlich??? Was ist mit KW19?

Also mal ganz ehrlich... seid ihr euch sicher, dass es noch 2011er Modelle werden, oder wollt ihr sie doch lieber schon als 2012 Foreseason anbieten?
Im Juni ist doch schon fast alles vorbei vom Sommer...

Und warum ist schwarz eloxiert nicht bei der Farbe mit aufgeführt???


----------



## donprogrammo (4. April 2011)

Das mit der Farbe kommt sicher daher, dass die Radon Bikes alle gepulvert sind ;-)


----------



## hst_trialer (4. April 2011)

Die schwarzen sehen aber stark nach Eloxal aus... Bist du dir mit deiner Aussage sicher?


----------



## donprogrammo (4. April 2011)

zumindest die die ich bisher gesehen hab, ich habe aber zugegeben nicht alle neuen Modelle live gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackz (4. April 2011)

Wäre jedenfalls schade und erstaunlich, wenn das Slide 9.0 nicht in schwarz erhältlich sein sollte. Sehr enttäuschend finde ich, dass das Gewicht nun offenbar tatsächlich 12,4kg mit Rocket Ron Reifen und ohne Vario-Stütze beträgt. Würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie es mit Nobby Nics und Vario Stütze in der MB 05/11 auf 12,2 kommen konnte...


----------



## donprogrammo (4. April 2011)

Warum sollte es nicht in schwarz erhältlich sein? Nur eloxiert nicht. Das schwarz bei Radon ist matt schwarz gepulvert


----------



## hst_trialer (5. April 2011)

Also bezüglich der Rahmenbeschichtung möchte ich trotzdem gerne noch die Aussage von Radon persönlich wissen. Ein Eloxal wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber...


----------



## donprogrammo (5. April 2011)

Natürlich währe Eloxal besser, schließlich ist es leichter und haltbarer als Pulver oder Lack. Leider haben das viele Firmen, wie auch Radnon, immernoch nicht kapiert. Aber wie gesagt, zumindest seit ich Radnon kenne hatten die nie Eloxierte Rahmen.


----------



## Quast (5. April 2011)

Mein ZR Team 2011 ist eloxiert.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. April 2011)

Unsere schwarzen Rahmen, die als eloxiert gekennzeichnet sind, sind natürlich auch eloxiert...

@donprogrammo: du scheinst Radon noch nicht so lange zu kennen, wir vertreiben schon seit einigen Jahren eloxierte Rahmen 

Euer RADON Team


----------



## donprogrammo (6. April 2011)

Sorry, jeder irrt sich mal
Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren.
Wieso ist die Oberfläche denn dann so rau, dass der dreck drin hängen bleibt?


----------



## hst_trialer (6. April 2011)

Eloxal ist eine sehr dünne (5..20µm) Beschichtung die keine Oberflächenfehler verzeiht. Jeder Kratzer wäre im eloxierten Zustand eher noch besser zu sehen. Deshalb werden die meisten Produkte sicherlich vorher gestrahlt. Ein frisch verarbeiteter Rahmen würde sehr unschön eloxiert aussehen.


----------



## Hammy (10. April 2011)

was mir gar nicht aus dem Kopf geht ist die Frage warum beim Stage 7.0 alle Züge schön obenrum laufen und bei den kleineren Modellen oben und untenrum... sind das andere Rahmen ist das auf den bildern Falsch dargestellt? Kann ich nicht verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakunin (22. April 2011)

Slide AM 8 und Slide ED 9: die Verfügbarkeit dieser Versionen bleibt Geheimnis. Die Slide 8 steht aber im Specheft und die Slide ED 9 wurde in MB 05/2011 getestet... Weiss jemand etwas davon?


----------



## chrisNOM (23. April 2011)

Das hatte ich letzte Woche auch schon gefragt.... 

Ende des jahres wissen wir wahrscheinlich mehr.

Ich verstehe diese ganze Problematik sowieso nicht, egal ob bei Cube,Canyon,Radon & co...... man weiß doch das im Frühjahr die Räder gekauft werden. Ist ja egal wo du hin guckst es kann ja keiner liefern.

Also Bikekauf im ersten halbjahr ist immer ne qual find ich


----------



## 123Luomi (23. April 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Das hatte ich letzte Woche auch schon gefragt....
> 
> Ende des jahres wissen wir wahrscheinlich mehr.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisNOM (24. April 2011)

dachte eigtl das das Radon-Team hier mal was zum AM 8 schreibt warum das nirgends auftaucht.....
Aber die waren auch schon länger nicht mehr Online, vlt Osterferien bei Radon


----------



## Markdierk (25. April 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Das hatte ich letzte Woche auch schon gefragt....
> 
> Ende des jahres wissen wir wahrscheinlich mehr.
> 
> ...



falsch! canyon liefert bereits seit januar die ersten torques gabs glaub noch ende dez '10, das kann ich aber nicht sicher sagen. man konnte fast alles bis kw 13 bekommen, wenn man früh genug bestellt hat. ich bin bereits im märz auf einige 11er modelle gestoßen, zurzeit seh ich bei jeder tour 2+



123Luomi schrieb:


> Klar dasgleiche Dilema wie Heiligaben Geschenke zu kaufen!


 agree!!

liegt ja auch nicht immer an den rahmenherstellern sondern oft auch einfach an den lieferanten.


----------



## hakunin (25. April 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Das hatte ich letzte Woche auch schon gefragt....
> 
> Ende des jahres wissen wir wahrscheinlich mehr.
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich antwortet Radon hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (27. April 2011)

@ Radon, wie schauts 2011 mit Klamotten aus? Die Bekleidung die auf der HP unter "Accesoires" läuft ist im Shop leider nicht verfügbar.

Wirds da ne neue Serie geben?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## chrisNOM (27. April 2011)

erst wird 27.4. beim Slide angegeben und heute KW20, also in 3Wochen....

Schön im Juni ist das halbe Jahr um und man kann bald die 2012Modelle wieder sehen.....


----------



## chrisNOM (29. April 2011)

Jetzt sind wa schon bei KW21 laut Radon....


----------



## Radon_Biker (1. Mai 2011)

Auf der Homepage steht, dass das 160er Slide ab dem 04.05 (Mittwoch) lieferbar sei.
Stimmt diese Information, und wenn ja gillt sie auch für den Laden in Bonn, sodass man am Mittwoch eines in Bonn kaufen kann?

Hoffe auf eine Antwort

Gruß
Radon_Biker


----------



## chrisNOM (1. Mai 2011)

Termin wird eh nochmal verschoben würde mich nicht wundern....


----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mich über eine Äußerung vom Radon-Team freuen, denn ich fahre bis Bonn gute 2 Stunden, sodass es sehr ärgerlich wäre, umsonst zu fahren.

Ich bitte um Aufklärung.

Gruß


----------



## missile (2. Mai 2011)

anrufen?


----------



## Crissi (2. Mai 2011)

missile schrieb:


> anrufen?



das wäre einen Versuch wert! Vielleicht erreichst du ja jemanden


----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Mai 2011)

ich habe nicht erst einmal angerufen


----------



## MacBorsti (2. Mai 2011)

Also, ich habe mir am Telefon erklären lassen, dass ich ja mein Bike bei H&S bestellt habe und nicht bei Radon. Somit ist es egal welche Liefertermine auf der Radon Homepage stehen. Laut Radon HP wäre mein Bike ab 20.04.11 lieferbar. Bei H&S ab 21 KW. Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakunin (2. Mai 2011)

Bad news: *kein Slide 140 8 dieses Jahr* (laut H&S Bike Discount)


----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Mai 2011)

Schlimm?


----------



## hakunin (3. Mai 2011)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> Schlimm?



sehr schlimm


----------



## chrisNOM (3. Mai 2011)

wäre schon froh wenns das 7er gäbe 



Das halbe Jahr ist bald um und kein AM von radon


----------



## Radon_Biker (3. Mai 2011)

In Bonn kannste se kaufen, und im Netz auch seit heute


----------



## chrisNOM (3. Mai 2011)

hast du eine andere inet seite als ich?



> *Lieferzeit:
> ab KW 21!*



und das nur für weiß, schwarz ist noch nicht mal ein Termin bekannt!


----------



## Radon_Biker (4. Mai 2011)

nö, ich war heut in Bonn, und die standen da, eines habe ich auch gekauft 
Und im Bike-Discount kannst du sie auch bestellen (grün).


----------



## chrisNOM (4. Mai 2011)

ich hatte Montag da angerufen, kein Termin fürs 7.0 in schwarz!


----------



## hakunin (4. Mai 2011)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> nö, ich war heut in Bonn, und die standen da, eines habe ich auch gekauft
> Und im Bike-Discount kannst du sie auch bestellen (grün).



chrisNOM meinte Slide AM 7, nicht Slide ED 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hcphunter (4. Mai 2011)

Sorry Leute, stoße erst jetzt dazu!
Anfangs wurde danach gefragt, was aus dem Swoop geworden ist. Genau das frage ich mich auch!
Ich habe Gerüchte gehört, dass 2012 ein neues Swoop herauskommen soll, eventuell mit der neuen 180mm Fox Gabel und entsprechender Dämpfer. Ist dem so?
Ich hätte an einem neuen Swoop sehr starkes Interesse!
Kann hierzu etwas gesagt werden?


----------



## timolo95 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Hab mir jetzt das Slide 7.0 bei H&S Bestellt.
H&S hat mir gesagt das das Rad ab der 21 KW Verfügbar ist, nun lese ich hier das man das Rad direkt bei Radon in Bonn kaufen kann ist dieses dort vorrätig.


----------



## schazmann (4. Mai 2011)

Hi, habe am 12.04 das Slide AM 7.0 hei H&S bestellt.  Erster Liefertermin waere 27.04 gewesen - daraus ist jetzt KW21 geworden.  Ich denke nicht das es dieses Model in Bonn hat.  Es gibt ja auch das Slide ED 7.0.  Mal abwarten - sind noch etwa 3 Wochen.  Meins muss in die Schweiz - der Zoll braucht da noch ein paar Tage extra.
Cheers, Bal.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Mai 2011)

Slide AM 7.0 ist in schwarz bereits lieferbar, Nachschub wird in dieser Woche gebaut, auch in weiß, sollte also dann nächste/übernächste Woche in ausreichender Stückzahl lieferbar sein.

Euer RADON Team


----------



## schazmann (5. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Slide AM 7.0 ist in schwarz bereits lieferbar, Nachschub wird in dieser Woche gebaut, auch in weiß, sollte also dann nächste/übernächste Woche in ausreichender Stückzahl lieferbar sein.
> 
> Euer RADON Team


 

AM oder ED?

Habe gerade mit H&S telefoniert - die wussten nix von Slide AM 7.0 in schwarz - die weissen werden erst KW21 bei ihnen eintreffen.


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Mai 2011)

schazmann schrieb:


> AM oder ED?
> 
> Habe gerade mit H&S telefoniert - die wussten nix von Slide AM 7.0 in schwarz - die weissen werden erst KW21 bei ihnen eintreffen.



bei mir das gleiche!

Hab schon 3x angerufen deswegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Mai 2011)

Die schwarzen Slide AM 7.0 stehen bereits im Ladenlokal zum Verkauf, es kann sich also bei den Telefonaten nur um ein Missverständnis handeln.

Euer RADON Team


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Mai 2011)

Mir wurde gesagt: Ich könne erst in die Warteschleife der Vorbestellungen sobald das Rad im Wepshop gelistet ist.
Und das von zwei Mitarbeitern dort 

Seitdem gucke ich täglich auf der HP und nix tut sich.


----------



## schazmann (5. Mai 2011)

Danke Radon-Bikes fuer die Info.  Ist ja eigentlich eine gute Nachricht.  Wenn ab naechster Woche die Bikes in den Versand gehen werde ich meins in 2-3 Wochen haben.  Kann kaum auf meine DHL Trackingnummer warten.  Cheers, Bal.


----------



## dim888 (6. Mai 2011)

@*RADON *hi...wann ist eigentlich skeen carbon erhältlich??*


*


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Mai 2011)

Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 ist bereits in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar...

Euer RADON Team


----------



## dim888 (6. Mai 2011)

@*RADON *
Und wie siehts mit dem Skeen Carbon 10.0 aus?? Wann ist das lieferbar??grüsle


----------



## MacBorsti (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## TeeKay82 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal was positives sagen, allein schon m einige Leser hier zu beruhigen.

Ich habe mir vergangenen Freitag morgens um 8Uhr das ZR Team 7.0 in weiß per Vorkasse bestellt, habe auch sofort überwiesen.

Gestern, 6 Tage später, bekomm ich ne Versandbenachrichtigung mit eben dem Standarttext: Bike ist in der Endfertigung, es geht in 4-7 Tagen an DHL zum Versand.
HEUTE 14Uhr: Mail vom Fahrradladen um die Ecke (Radon Servicepartner) - Mein neues Radon Rad ist da, Sie können es abholen!!!!

Ich dacht mich trifft der Schlag, im positiven Sinne. Ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen wie ich mich gefreut habe, wie n kleiner Junge zu Weihnachten! ;-)

Also: Das ganze hat genau 7 Tage gedauert, Think positiv!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## hobitoch (9. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 ist bereits in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar...
> 
> Euer RADON Team



Kannst du mir vielleicht auch sagen bis wann das Black SIn 6.0 lieferbar ist?
Wird es noch mit den auf der HP angezeigten Race-Face Parts ausgeliefert?

Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Mai 2011)

Black Sin 6.0 wie auch 8.0 sind ab der nächsten Woche lieferbar, also KW 20.
Das Modell 6.0 wird noch mit den Race Face Parts ausgeliefert, wie auf der HP abgebildet.

Euer RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accucore (9. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 2011 Modell? Mein Kumpel hat sich vor 2 Monaten das Slide 140 6.0 bestellt. Lieferbar ab 27.4.11 war es dann am Ende. Bezahlt war schon lange alles aber bis jetzt noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung oder Email warum es nicht geliefert wird. Am Telefon haben sie ihm gesagt das es die nächsten Tage versendet wird. Das war vor über einer Woche
Jetzt überlegt er es ab zu bestellen. 
Sowas schreckt echt vom kauf ab finde ich.
Wann werden denn die Slides geliefert? Das Datum auf der Radon Seite stimmt ja anscheinend eh nicht..


----------



## chrisNOM (9. Mai 2011)

Laut H&S kann man immer noch kein schwarzes Slide 7.0 vorbestellen....


----------



## MacBorsti (9. Mai 2011)

2011 Modell. Ja, bestellt schon. Direkt anfang April als man bestellen konnte. Nur bin ich leider wie dein Kumpel nur am warten, werde am Telefon nur vertröstet und mache mir mittlerweile auch so meine Gedanken. Saison ist ja irgendwann auch mal vorbei


----------



## accucore (9. Mai 2011)

Muss doch mal möglich sein das es genaue Termine zur Lieferung gibt. Wenn schon seit Wochen steht lieferung ab 27.4 dann sollte doch echt mal jemand was dazu sagen wenn es nicht so ist. 
Der wartet jeden tag darauf das er ne email mit Versandbestätigung bekommt und es kommt nix und kommt nix.


----------



## chrisNOM (9. Mai 2011)

Da nützt einem das beste Bike auf dem Markt nix wenns keiner kaufen kann


----------



## dim888 (9. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Black Sin 6.0 wie auch 8.0 sind ab der nächsten Woche lieferbar, also KW 20.
> Das Modell 6.0 wird noch mit den Race Face Parts ausgeliefert, wie auf der HP abgebildet.
> 
> Euer RADON Team




hi..ja meine frage wurde auch noch nicht beantwortet..wann das skeen carbon 10.0 erhältlich ist??grüßle


----------



## accucore (10. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Da nützt einem das beste Bike auf dem Markt nix wenns keiner kaufen kann



Oder wenns weiter so geht niemand mehr kaufen will weil wo anderst ein Fahrrad gekauft in der Zeit. Mein Kumpel ist schon sehr am überlegen es abzubestellen und sich wo anderst eins zu holen. Gibt keine infos wann es geliefert wird und
da bei Radon jemand ans Telefon zu bekommen ist ja auch fast unmöglich...


----------



## hobitoch (10. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Black Sin 6.0 wie auch 8.0 sind ab der nächsten Woche lieferbar, also KW 20.
> Das Modell 6.0 wird noch mit den Race Face Parts ausgeliefert, wie auf der HP abgebildet.
> 
> Euer RADON Team



kannst du mir vielleicht noch schnell sagen ob ein bb30 lager verbaut ist, oder könnte ich da meine Deus mit Standart Lager fahren?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## accucore (10. Mai 2011)

Soo wir haben jetzt nach einer Stunde endlich jemand erreicht am Telefon. Und jetzt haben sie gesagt das die Lieferung der Slides am 12.5 bei denen eintrifft. Aber weil so hohes bestellaufkommen ist verzögert sich der Versand etwas und es soll erst ende Mai dann bei uns sein. Ob es dann so ist...naja...wird man sehen....

Ist uns jetzt aber zu lange bis ende Mai und wir werden wo anderst eins kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denntal (10. Mai 2011)

Ich komme gerade aus Bonn und es gibt auffällig viel reduzierte 2010er Modelle aber neue...
Und wie immer ein Verkäufer und min. 10 Leute die was wollen. Eine Etage tiefer beim Zubehör genau anders rum.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Mai 2011)

@hobitoch: der Black Sin Rahmen kommt mit Shimano Press Fit Innenlagergehäuse, du brauchst also für die Deus auch die passenden Shimano Press Fit Lager:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a13419/hollowtech-ii-press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb91-41a.html

Euer RADON Team


----------



## holger.frank (11. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @hobitoch: der Black Sin Rahmen kommt mit Shimano Press Fit Innenlagergehäuse, du brauchst also für die Deus auch die passenden Shimano Press Fit Lager:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a13419/hollowtech-ii-press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb91-41a.html
> 
> Euer RADON Team



Hallo,

ich soll für eine Freundin ein Bike aussuchen und konfigurieren. 
Sie hat Interesse an einem Black Sin Rahmen in 16Zoll.

Sie würde das Black Sin gerne "Customized" aufbauen wie folgt:
- Schaltung, Antrieb, Bremsen alles XT 2012
- Gabel=Rock Shox, SID RLT tapered 
- Vorbau=Syntace F149, Länge=60mm
- Lenker=Syntace Vector Carbon 680mm, 12 Grad
- Griffe=Syntace Moto
- Sattelstütze= Syntace P6 Carbon (altes modell)
- Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Rocket Ron falt 2,25"
- Laufräder= Mavic Crossride
- Sattel?
- Steuersatz?

ich habe meine Anfrage schon an [email protected] gesendet, bisher ohne Antwort, daher jetzt der Versuch übers Forum.

-ab wann wäre diese Ausstattung lieferbar?
-und wie wäre der Preis?

vielen Dank!
Gruss holger


----------



## chrisNOM (11. Mai 2011)

accucore schrieb:


> Oder wenns weiter so geht niemand mehr kaufen will weil wo anderst ein Fahrrad gekauft in der Zeit. Mein Kumpel ist schon sehr am überlegen es abzubestellen und sich wo anderst eins zu holen. Gibt keine infos wann es geliefert wird und
> da bei Radon jemand ans Telefon zu bekommen ist ja auch fast unmöglich...




Im neuen Mountainbike Magazin ist ein interessanter Leserbrief drin, dort steht man hätte das Slide 9.0 gar nicht mittesten dürfen weil es ja nichts bringt wenn das Rad auf dem Markt gar nicht verfügbar ist. Sowas sollte von Test ausgeschlossen werden....


----------



## 123Luomi (11. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Im neuen Mountainbike Magazin ist ein interessanter Leserbrief drin, dort steht man hätte das Slide 9.0 gar nicht mittesten dürfen weil es ja nichts bringt wenn das Rad auf dem Markt gar nicht verfügbar ist. Sowas sollte von Test ausgeschlossen werden....



Habe heute angerufen, das 9.0 gibts doch du Hohlhirn. 

Gott auf Erden?


----------



## chrisNOM (11. Mai 2011)

aber nicht im Test von 04/11
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-9-0--Ueberragend--in--MountainBike--04/2011_id_15862_.htm

Und diese Zeitung kam im März raus!

Und das 9.0 sollte es theoretisch ab heute erst geben, wenns das so wie beim 7.0 ist sehe ich da eh schwarz bzw weiß!


Ich rufe da auch min 2x die woche an und mir konnte da noch niemand ein Slide 7.0 verkaufen! 
Immer: 
......haben wa nicht
......keine ahnung wanns kommt
......melden sie sich nochmal

Dabei will ich doch nur vorbestellen!  

So und nun kommst du Schlaumeier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123Luomi (11. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> aber nicht im Test von 04/11
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-9-0--Ueberragend--in--MountainBike--04/2011_id_15862_.htm
> 
> Und diese Zeitung kam im März raus!
> ...



Bestells doch, wenn du es haben willst.
Das 7.0 ist doch auch lieferbar.
Wenn du Probleme hast lass dich mit dem  Lars Wiegand  verbinden.
Hier rumzumaulen hilft dir auch nicht weiter.


----------



## chrisNOM (11. Mai 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Bestells doch, wenn du es haben willst.
> Das 7.0 ist doch auch lieferbar.



genau das versuch ich seit 4Wochen schon! H&S weiß von nix.... Radon selbst verweißt auf H&S.

Bei H&S steht ab kw21!

bei Radon ab 27.4.


ich maule nicht rum, hab lediglich auf einen Leserbrief in der Mountainbike hingewiesen dessen Meinung ich teile!


----------



## schazmann (11. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> genau das versuch ich seit 4Wochen schon! H&S weiß von nix.... Radon selbst verweißt auf H&S.
> 
> Bei H&S steht ab kw21!
> 
> ...


 
muss leider zustimmen.  ist schon merkwuerdig das H&S und Radon Webseiten nicht uebereinstimmen.  Ist einfach schade das es bald juni ist und wir haben unsere bikes immernoch nicht.

Aber morgen soll es ja los gehen mit den slide 140 x.0 zeugs.

freu mich schon drauf.
cheers, bal


----------



## hobitoch (12. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @hobitoch: der Black Sin Rahmen kommt mit Shimano Press Fit Innenlagergehäuse, du brauchst also für die Deus auch die passenden Shimano Press Fit Lager:http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a13419/hollowtech-ii-press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb91-41a.html
> 
> Euer RADON Team



so jetzt hab ich endlich bestellt - Radon Black Sin 6.0 
kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie lange es ungefähr dauert?
wenn es ab KW 20 lieferbar ist, dürfte es ja nächste Woche auf den Weg zu mir gehen?!
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Mai 2011)

@hobitoch: ja, du hast Recht, das Bike sollte Ende nächster Woche auf die Reise zu dir gehen
Wegen extrem hohen Bestellaufkommens kann es aber tatsächlich momentan zu ein paar Tagen Lieferverzug kommen
Freuen kannst du dich aber auf jeden Fall schon mal

RADON Team


----------



## hobitoch (12. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @hobitoch: ja, du hast Recht, das Bike sollte Ende nächster Woche auf die Reise zu dir gehen
> Wegen extrem hohen Bestellaufkommens kann es aber tatsächlich momentan zu ein paar Tagen Lieferverzug kommen
> Freuen kannst du dich aber auf jeden Fall schon mal
> 
> RADON Team



dann freu ich mich schon mal
ich hoffef das es nur ned einen zu langen Lieferverzug hat, da wir in 14 tagen einen Mehrtages-Bikeausflug geplant haben.
Aber das wird schon klappen denke ich....


----------



## omega1848 (12. Mai 2011)

Es geistert ja schon die ersten 29er Bilder in den Magazinen herum, gibt es da vielleicht eventuell schon nähere Infos? Speziell zum geplanten Liefertermin?


----------



## chrisNOM (12. Mai 2011)

@Radon-Bikes:

Wann wird das schwarze AM140 Slide 7.0 an H&S geliefert?


----------



## accucore (13. Mai 2011)

hobitoch schrieb:


> dann freu ich mich schon mal
> ich hoffef das es nur ned einen zu langen Lieferverzug hat, da wir in 14 tagen einen Mehrtages-Bikeausflug geplant haben.
> Aber das wird schon klappen denke ich....



Naja...wir haben schon zwei mal unsere Ausflüge verschieben müssen. Slide sollte eigentlich ab 27.4 lieferbar sein. Bis heute noch nichts gekommen und nach Telefonanruf wurde uns gesagt es sollte bis ende diesen Monats bei uns sein....Jetzt ist es abbestellt worden.


----------



## timolo95 (13. Mai 2011)

Grade bei H&S gefunden .
Ist ja mal ein vortschritt.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a46795/slide-am-140-7-0.html?mfid=52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. Mai 2011)

Am 29.04 hat sich meine Freundin bei H&S Bikediscount ein Radon ZR Lady 5.0 19â bestellt. Laut VerfÃ¼gbarkeitsstatus ist dieses Rad sofort Lieferbar. Bis zum heutigen Tag, ist allerdings noch kein Bike eingegangen. Die von H&S Ã¼bermittelte Sendungsnummer ist auch vollkommen falsch!!! Das kenne ich von anderen Herstellern wie beispielsweise Canyon nicht. KÃ¶nnte jemand evtl. mal eine Ansage machen, wann die RÃ¤der geliefert werden?

GrÃ¼Ãe 

Philipp


----------



## chrisNOM (15. Mai 2011)

das beste st du rufst da an


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. Mai 2011)

@chrisNom: Habe ich bereits erfolglos getan...


----------



## hobitoch (17. Mai 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @hobitoch: ja, du hast Recht, das Bike sollte Ende nächster Woche auf die Reise zu dir gehen
> Wegen extrem hohen Bestellaufkommens kann es aber tatsächlich momentan zu ein paar Tagen Lieferverzug kommen
> Freuen kannst du dich aber auf jeden Fall schon mal
> 
> RADON Team



Hallo,
kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wo ich den aktuellen Liefertermin/Lieferstand meines Rades erfragen kann?
Ich weiß, ich bin a bisserl ungeduldig, aber bei was Neuem ist man halt so
Wäre echt super

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## fissenid (19. Mai 2011)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Am 29.04 hat sich meine Freundin bei H&S Bikediscount ein Radon ZR Lady 5.0 19 bestellt. Laut Verfügbarkeitsstatus ist dieses Rad sofort Lieferbar. Bis zum heutigen Tag, ist allerdings noch kein Bike eingegangen. Die von H&S übermittelte Sendungsnummer ist auch vollkommen falsch!!! Das kenne ich von anderen Herstellern wie beispielsweise Canyon nicht. Könnte jemand evtl. mal eine Ansage machen, wann die Räder geliefert werden?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Philipp



HallO!

wann kam denn die "Versandbenachrichtigung"???
Da steht drin, das beim Kompletträdern die "Abholung" innerhalb von 4-7 Tagen erfolgt, und die Sendungsnummer erst dann aktuell ist!

Gruß
fissenid


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (20. Mai 2011)

Update das Rad ist mittlerweile da! 

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## chrisNOM (22. Mai 2011)

also passt das mit den 10-14werkstagen zur auslieferung?

Wären also 2-3wochen in etwa?


----------



## TeeKay82 (22. Mai 2011)

Da mein bike innerhalb von 7 tagen da war, kann man wohl nicht so pauschal sagen das es Immer 2-3 Wochen dauert...


----------



## schazmann (23. Mai 2011)

Good news. Mein Slide AM 7.0 ist in der Endmontage. Ich habe vor einer Woche noch die Farbe in schwarz geändert weil es hies das diese Farbe eher früher lieferbar wäre als in weis.
Jetzt nur noch DHL und CH Zoll dann ist es soweit.  Yippeee.  Better later than never.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (23. Mai 2011)

wann hast du bestellt?

ich vorletzten Samstag am 14.05. zwischen 9 und 10uhr. Man sagte mir ich sei der erste.... ausser dem zahlungseingang habe ich noch nix bekommen.  Man sagte mir aber auch 10-14tage gedulden. Ich hoffe mal das diese Woche noch was passiert


----------



## schazmann (23. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> wann hast du bestellt?
> 
> ich vorletzten Samstag am 14.05. zwischen 9 und 10uhr. Man sagte mir ich sei der erste.... ausser dem zahlungseingang habe ich noch nix bekommen.  Man sagte mir aber auch 10-14tage gedulden. Ich hoffe mal das diese Woche noch was passiert


 
Urspruenglich am 12.April habe ich das 18" in weiß bestellt.  Anfang letzter woche dann auf schwarz umbestellt.  So wie ich die H&S Jungs am Telefon verstanden habe werden diese Woche ziemlich viele Slide AMs rausgehen.  Die DHL trackingnummer fehlt noch, also ist das Bike noch nicht unterwegs.  Ich denke so naechste Woche oder so wird es hier sein.


----------



## _S-D_ (24. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> wann hast du bestellt?



Hallo,
ich habe ein Slide 140 9.0 am Vormittag des 09.05.2011 bestellt und gestern, also genau 2 Wochen später, die Versandinfo bekommen. Mit den üblichen, oben schon erwähnten Infos, d. h. "Bike ist in der Endmontage, Auslieferung in 4-7 Tagen". Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und kann dem neuen Sportgerät schon am Wochenende zeigen, wo es die nächsten paar Jahre durch den Wald gescheucht wird.


----------



## schazmann (26. Mai 2011)

Fahhrad ist angekommen

Bestellt 12.April.


----------



## chrisNOM (26. Mai 2011)

ich hab net mal die versandbestätigung


----------



## mongolight (26. Mai 2011)

Also laut H&S sind die Slide AM 9.0 momentan in der Endmontage und werden ab Anfang nächste Woche ausgeliefert... das ist dann KW 22.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacBorsti (26. Mai 2011)

Versandbestätigung für mein Scart heute 17:00 Uhr erhalten. 
Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, wie lange ich noch warten muss.
Bestellt am 4 April.


----------



## Jukka1984 (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab diese Woche wegen dem Radon Slide 9.0 angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Produktion für dieses Jahr ausverkauft sei...
Daher bin ich an dem 7.0er interessiert...


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Mai 2011)

Jukka1984 schrieb:


> Also ich hab diese Woche wegen dem Radon Slide 9.0 angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Produktion für dieses Jahr ausverkauft sei...



  

Echt die Krönung nach dem langen hin und her!


----------



## FFreak (27. Mai 2011)

Watt???  Ausverkauft??? 
Bei H&S steht da noch "in kürze Verfügbar"....da soll noch einer durchblicken...
Wenn ich das hier so mitverfolge bin ich heilfroh, bei den Foreseason Modellen zugeschlagen zu haben....


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Mai 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> Watt???  Ausverkauft???
> Bei H&S steht da noch "in kürze Verfügbar"....da soll noch einer durchblicken...
> Wenn ich das hier so mitverfolge bin ich heilfroh, bei den Foreseason Modellen zugeschlagen zu haben....



Und ich bin heilfroh, doch selber aufgebaut zu haben


----------



## MacBorsti (27. Mai 2011)

MacBorsti schrieb:


> Versandbestätigung für mein Scart heute 17:00 Uhr erhalten.
> Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt, wie lange ich noch warten muss.
> Bestellt am 4 April.


 

Versandbestätigung 17:00 Uhr, Bike bei DHL - Neuwied 19:15 Uhr, 
und heute 16:00 Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür . Das alles in weniger als 24 Std. Und das Bike war seit gestern Mittag auch erst lieferbar.

Da hat H&S aber mächtig Gas gegeben bei der Endmontage...


----------



## _S-D_ (27. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Auspacken.  Das ging ja schnell. 
Meine Versandbestätigung (Slide AM 140 9.0) kam schon am Montagmorgen und die Sendungsnummer funktioniert leider jetzt am Freitagabend immer noch nicht, das heißt das Bike ist noch nicht bei H&S raus gegangen. Hoffe mal dass es spätestens bis nächsten Mittwoch vor dem Feiertag hier bei mir im Thüringer Wald ankommt. Denn dann ist bereits Juni und die Saison fast schon halb vorbei. Nachdem die Räder ohnehin erst extrem spät in der Saison bei Radon verfügbar waren, muss man jetzt auch noch ewig drauf warten.  Der Karton mit "Neuwagen-Geruch" wird dann hoffentlich für alles entschädigen und die Warterei schnell vergessen machen.

UPDATE:
Jetzt, kurz nach 19:00 Uhr funktioniert die Sendungsnummer endlich - das Bike ist also auf dem Weg - super!!!


----------



## mongolight (27. Mai 2011)

Mein Slide 9.0 ist auch auf dem Weg - ENDLICH!!!
Super das es H&S jetzt doch noch geschafft hat - jetzt freue ich mich auf den Postboten morgen!


----------



## chrisNOM (27. Mai 2011)

das selbe bei mir 11.:24 bestätigung bekommen, und um 15:44 im DPD Wagen.

Das mit dem ausverkauft ist natürlich echt ein Hammer!


----------



## _S-D_ (27. Mai 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> Das mit dem ausverkauft ist natürlich echt ein Hammer!



Naja, ligt sicher daran, dass die Räder in diesem Jahr in der Fachpresse zwei mal Testsieger waren. Ich wollte eigentlich ein Canyon hohlen, habe mich dann aber nach den Tests in der "Bike" und der "MountainBike" umentschieden. Und ich schätze mal, da war ich nicht der einzige, der dann ein Radon wollte (was sich auch in den etwas längeren Lieferzeiten bemerkbar macht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (27. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte ursprünglich auch ein Canyon aber das AM war mir zu schwer und das XC hat nicht meine geliebte Talas, also habe ich nach alternativen gesucht. Da kam nur Ghost & Radon in frage.  
Auf die Tests geb ich ziemlich wenig jeder Mensch empfindet anders, sonst hätten wir auch alle die selben autos und die gleiche Frau


----------



## _S-D_ (29. Mai 2011)

Gestern war es endlich soweit - mein Slide AM 9.0 stand vor der Tür!!!  Hab es natürlich gleich zusammen gebaut und bin noch ne kleine Runde durch den Wald gepflügt. SUUUUPER. 
Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung habe ich ca. 3 Wochen gewartet, was im Vergleich zu einigen anderen hier im Forum doch noch ganz ok sein dürfte.


----------



## bookutus (30. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch!
Kannst Du mal Fotos machen? Das Toxic Green in Natura würd mich mal interessieren....


----------



## _S-D_ (30. Mai 2011)

bookutus schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Kannst Du mal Fotos machen? Das Toxic Green in Natura würd mich mal interessieren....



Foto reiche ich gern nach, hab gestern welche im Wald gemacht (Kamera liegt aber zu Hause, bin auf Arbeit). Das Toxic Green kommt den Bildern, die bei Radon bzw. H&S veröffentlicht sind, recht nahe - die haben sich bei Ihren Fotoarbeiten sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Das heißt, es ist eher ein Zwischending von grün und gelb, mit der Tendenz hin zu gelb. Insgesamt finde ich die Farbe echt cool und super passend für das Sportgerät. Ich persönlich stehe nicht unbedingt auf schwarz und weiß, wie man es ja inzwischen bei der Mehrzahl Räder sieht - ist aber natürlich reine Geschmackssache.

UPDATE:
Hier ein Schnappschuss vom einen Tag alten Slide 9.0 aus dem Thüringer Wald (nähe Talsperre Schönbrunn):


----------



## mynoxin (5. Juni 2011)

hey, mein team 6.0 ist gestern angekommen, ging eigentlich doch sehr schnell!
aber leider ist mein vorderrad verzogen. kleine acht drin, was auch dazu führt, dass die bremse schleift. ist das ein garantieansprich oder eher "verschleiß"? nu hab ich hier nen neues rad stehen und kanns net benutzen, weil ichs zurücksenden muss. irgendwie.. doof. :/


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juni 2011)

also das grün sieht im wald schon mal viel besser aus als auf der Radontoilette!


----------



## Avalon (5. Juni 2011)

mynoxin schrieb:


> ist das ein garantieansprich oder eher "verschleiß"?



Weder noch, wenn du damit nicht gefahren bist, liegt es ja auf der Hand, dass sich das Rad in der Transportbox durch, sagen wir mal "ungünstige Verhältnisse" verbogen hat.

Das hast du nicht zu verschulden, also sollte dir Radon mit einem Hauch Kulanz ein neues Voderrad senden und das Verbogene annehmen.


Wie lange hast du nun auf das Team 6.0 warten müssen?


----------



## mynoxin (5. Juni 2011)

4 Tage hab ich gewartet. von zahlungseingang bis lieferung. absolut top.
neues radon zr. team 6.0 (schwarz). 
nur eben leider mit der felge. hab mich aber entschieden, es selbst zu zentrieren, es ist nur minimal. auf ne felge 2 wochen warten... nee, tut mir leid. das baby is nun da. und wenn ich später ne acht drin hab, kann ichs ja schließlich auch net mal eben zurück schicken 
und was die bremse betrifft (bisher keine erfahrung mit scheiben), habe ich mich schlau gelesen. das schleifen scheint wohl erstmal "normal" zu sein. und das ne scheibenbremse öfter mal schleift - damit scheint man in zukunft leben zu müssen, so wie ich das hier alles gelesen habe... also bleibt nix anders als sich damit mal auseinanderzusetzen. oder seid ihr da anderer meinung? noch steht es ungefahren im arbeitszimmer


----------



## Avalon (5. Juni 2011)

Versuch mal die Schrauben des Bremssattels zu lösen und im halbwegs losen Zustand dann den Bremshebel anziehen. Schließlich im angezogegen Zustand die Schrauben wieder festdrehen.

Das ist die gängige Methode die Scheibe zwischen den Belägen zu zentrieren. Sollte es dann noch schleifen, müssen die Beläge einfach eingefahren werden. Dann klappt es auch, sofern die Scheibe nicht verbogen ist 


Ich habe auch ein ZR Team 6.0 bestellt und rechne morgen mit einer Bestätigung des Zahlungseingangs, hoffentlich bekomme ich es bis zum nächsten Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (5. Juni 2011)

das habe ich schon getan, denke ich werd die beläge mal einfahren müssen 
aber danke dir trotzdem für den netten hinweis!
ich wünsch dir viel erfolg beim warten auf das schöne bike!


----------



## dim888 (7. Juni 2011)

hab gestern endlich mein skeen carbon nach über 2 monaten bekommen..bloß leider hab ich nicht so lang warten können und hab mir inzwischen ein anderes gekauft:-/..also wer ein ultimatives bike braucht kann sich melden


----------



## ElRatto (7. Juli 2011)

unglaublich. hab am Montag 11:00 mein Radon online bestellt und heute stand die Post vor der Tür. Da ich Nachnahme bezahlen möchte und keine Info zu Versand erhalten habe (außer am Telefon: Lieferzeit so 10 Tage), war kein Geld zu Haus nun kann ich das gute Stück erst morgen abholen
aber grundsätzlich unglaublich schnelle Lieferung


----------



## catchmyshadow (7. Juli 2011)

Wow, das ging aber flott!
Ich musste ziemlich genau 13 Werktage warten, aber wenn es erstmal da ist, vergisst man die Warterei 


Viel Spaß damit


----------

